# processors needed



## RiedlingConstruction (Feb 1, 2014)

can anyone recommend someone to process mcs for me and my crews rather pay a percentage but will look at all offers need help


----------



## RiedlingConstruction (Feb 1, 2014)

*really no help*

noone can help a fella vendor out i thought i would atleast get a responce :surprise:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I wouldn't be comfortable handing over the responsibility of my invoices to anyone even outside of our coverage areas let alone the overseas outfits that show up here to spam.
When our business have overtaken our ability to process and invoice we just hire local.


----------



## RiedlingConstruction (Feb 1, 2014)

*local*

if i could find local be great havin no luck thx


----------



## avn128 (Jan 16, 2017)

OP I will private message you about what ive done with processing. I''ve tried hiring my own processors and direct out-sourcing. They either cost too much money, had too many errors, or I didn't like that I had to manage the other person all the time. I went with an out-sourcing company from a guy a met at one of the conventions. He opened up a company and was directly involved with my account when we started.

He was just starting out so i'm sure that's why he made sure I was happy. I had to do some work for the first couple of weeks when I first made my decision. but its pretty much autonomous now. You just got to remember that it's not 100 percent. I'd say it was closer to 95% error free the first month and closer to 99% now.


----------



## avn128 (Jan 16, 2017)

GTX63 said:


> I wouldn't be comfortable handing over the responsibility of my invoices to anyone even outside of our coverage areas let alone the overseas outfits that show up here to spam.
> When our business have overtaken our ability to process and invoice we just hire local.


I'm going the have to slightly disagree with you as I have my setup differently as of last year. The cost of hiring, firing, training and management over 10 staff members became a headache for me. When it was under 10 employees it was manageable and felt like a family. Once my company got larger it became a pain as the turn-over started happening with the ups and downs of the business. Partially my fault for over hiring. 

At my peak I was at 25 employees and was breaking even (0 profit) for about 6 months and realized that I needed to do something about it. I realized that I needed to do something about it at 10 employees. I tried third parties and O-desk but wasted so much time training people over and over again. I tried paying them per process order and that didn't work. I tried several out-sourcing companies just to see if they were effective. All the ones I tried were effective but the cost of some of these companies was just as much as housing an employee in my office. From there I just had to find the right company. I can tell you non of the less expensive companies are in India, Pakistan or Bangladesh!

I did my due diligence and operate my same company of the once 25 employees of now 5 key members of my team in a much smaller and cheaper office. I now have a smaller office and a tight group of people in my office in which I can pay them all more money then before. This of course makes them happy as they mainly look for more customers and deal less with processing and data entry work.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

avn128 said:


> I'm going the have to slightly disagree with you as I have my setup differently as of last year. The cost of hiring, firing, training and management over 10 staff members became a headache for me. When it was under 10 employees it was manageable and felt like a family. Once my company got larger it became a pain as the turn-over started happening with the ups and downs of the business. Partially my fault for over hiring.
> 
> At my peak I was at 25 employees and was breaking even (0 profit) for about 6 months and realized that I needed to do something about it. I realized that I needed to do something about it at 10 employees. I tried third parties and O-desk but wasted so much time training people over and over again. I tried paying them per process order and that didn't work. I tried several out-sourcing companies just to see if they were effective. All the ones I tried were effective but the cost of some of these companies was just as much as housing an employee in my office. From there I just had to find the right company. I can tell you non of the less expensive companies are in India, Pakistan or Bangladesh!
> 
> I did my due diligence and operate my same company of the once 25 employees of now 5 key members of my team in a much smaller and cheaper office. I now have a smaller office and a tight group of people in my office in which I can pay them all more money then before. This of course makes them happy as they mainly look for more customers and deal less with processing and data entry work.


If you just had better clients you wouldn't need all the processing.


----------



## avn128 (Jan 16, 2017)

Craigslist Hack said:


> If you just had better clients you wouldn't need all the processing.


I need all the processing because I do a lot of work. I personally wouldn't ever dream of doing any of the processing myself or in house now.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

avn128 said:


> I need all the processing because I do a lot of work. I personally wouldn't ever dream of doing any of the processing myself or in house now.


Are you doing that work for nationals? That definitely requires multiple processors. 

The way our clients work now if we are there to tarp a roof, we tarp the roof and those are the only pics we provide. We send an invoice along with the pics in an email. 

There is very little processing needed.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> ...if we are there to tarp a roof, we tarp the roof and those are the only pics we provide. We send an invoice along with the pics in an email.


No comparison in processing time, liabilty and for typically more money.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> No comparison in processing time, liabilty and for typically more money.


If I am there to tarp the roof why do I have to provide pictures of the Water heater?

We don't unless they pay for an additional inspection.


----------



## avn128 (Jan 16, 2017)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Are you doing that work for nationals? That definitely requires multiple processors.
> 
> The way our clients work now if we are there to tarp a roof, we tarp the roof and those are the only pics we provide. We send an invoice along with the pics in an email.
> 
> There is very little processing needed.


Mostly Nationals and sometimes directly from the bank. That's why processors are needed in my company. It nice an easy with the regionals but the money is much better if you are willing to do more then just manual labor.


----------



## avn128 (Jan 16, 2017)

Craigslist Hack said:


> If I am there to tarp the roof why do I have to provide pictures of the Water heater?
> 
> We don't unless they pay for an additional inspection.


You may not realize it but it beneficial to your business to check around for things that may need to be fixed. This way you can make bids on work that should get done. Since, you're already at the property for other work, you might as well check out the rest of the house to see if you can get paid for something else. This is a big part of the business that many overlook since vendors think its a waste of time. 

I see it as additional revenue, since it only takes you 10 more minutes the check out the whole house.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Taking photos for your own documentation and liability/bid/files is one thing, and I highly recommend it. Private clients are extremely impressed when a detailed folder of images accompanies an invoice or estimate. Shooting dozens of hundreds of photographs and uploading them to a third party, and being required to do so for no charge is another issue altogether. 
Understand that a PCR ties you and your company to the property in much the same way that a pre sale home inspection does; the difference being the amount of money an inspector makes with the buyer/seller vs a sub with a national.
You do a walk thru and discover a leaking water heater and bid it. Great. In the real world the client agrees and pays you for the repair. In the P&P world, the client goes back in their files and backcharges the contractor that did the last inspection, or if they aren't around, the sub before him, etc.
The belief is that the P&P contractor increases the chance for more income by supplying their client with free pics and estimates, but they aren't. They are supplying a third party middleman with information and resources that they will use to protect themselves and possibly charge the owner. They may give that work to you, or they may just use someone else. You however, own it.


----------



## avn128 (Jan 16, 2017)

I'd say I get a high percentage of the bids my crews make. Maybe its the relationship that I have built in my years of working though. I rarely get back charged, however I do see it being a big pain for guys just starting out or the guys that don't want to document their work. Everything you says makes sense though.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

avn128 said:


> You may not realize it but it beneficial to your business to check around for things that may need to be fixed. This way you can make bids on work that should get done. Since, you're already at the property for other work, you might as well check out the rest of the house to see if you can get paid for something else. This is a big part of the business that many overlook since vendors think its a waste of time.
> 
> I see it as additional revenue, since it only takes you 10 more minutes the check out the whole house.


We do this and we charge for it. We also ONLY bid the work we want to do. Once I've provided those bids we aren't revisiting them unless conditions change.


----------



## avn128 (Jan 16, 2017)

Craigslist Hack said:


> We do this and we charge for it. We also ONLY bid the work we want to do. Once I've provided those bids we aren't revisiting them unless conditions change.


Your mentioning changing conditions as if something bad has happened. I'd like to ask if you receive a high amount of approvals on your bids based on the way you do it? 

Most of my bids are approved and some extra work on bids I might of missed. Its rare that I miss a bid on work I want to do but it has been very beneficial at times to have those extra photos. As some of the customers I work with have found jobs for me to do based on my pictures of what I missed. 

Maybe its the fact that my crew and I try to be thorough as possible. I'd like to think its because I do what I am supposed to do without any shortcuts.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

avn128 said:


> Your mentioning changing conditions as if something bad has happened. I'd like to ask if you receive a high amount of approvals on your bids based on the way you do it?
> 
> Most of my bids are approved and some extra work on bids I might of missed. Its rare that I miss a bid on work I want to do but it has been very beneficial at times to have those extra photos. As some of the customers I work with have found jobs for me to do based on my pictures of what I missed.
> 
> Maybe its the fact that my crew and I try to be thorough as possible. I'd like to think its because I do what I am supposed to do without any shortcuts.


We probably get 7 out of 10 bids approved on trash outs and initial services. Our capture rate on Rehabs is more like 1 approval out of 15. It's not that we lose to other companies usually instead they just don't do the work. We are high on Rehabs because I leave profit in the jobs and most people around here consider labor profit. 

With my private clients when they spell out a scope of work for bidding it's pointless to go bid items not in the scope. I've done it before and received negative feedback for it. Sometimes we have to contact them and explain why an issue not on their scope can't be ignored. There are other times we just sell change orders as the job progresses and things pop up. 

We are very thorough during our initial set of bids. After that we stick to the requested bids. 

Example yesterday we did a handrail job. 2X4 handrails on a front porch and a small portion of the back deck $1,210.00. We jammed out the handrails and never entered the property. Safeguard or someone had trapped the garage in an amateur fashion and we took pics. I've already supplied bids for anything I want to do at the property so no reason to revisit any of that.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Safeguard or someone had trapped the garage in an amateur fashion and we took pics.



Nice little gig, but a few questions...
Was the property still in national servicer care? Why weren't they sent back? Did you invoice the realtor? Who ultimately pays for that? Too nosy? Sorry!:vs_peace:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> Nice little gig, but a few questions...
> Was the property still in national servicer care? Why weren't they sent back? Did you invoice the realtor? Who ultimately pays for that? Too nosy? Sorry!:vs_peace:


There are multiple answers to this question. I have as many questions as I have answers. 

They seem to be using a national servicer on most of these properties? Yet they have us price most of the work and we get the things we want. We don't do many grass cuts or routine type stuff. There is no margin in that type of work so we bid high. Sometimes a realtor will pay us but usually the asset manager pays us within 5-7 days of receiving our invoice. On Rehabs we get half of the contract amount up front before we mobilize. All change orders are paid upon approval and our final payment is due upon sign off. 

As for why whoever did the tarp originally I can't speak to why they weren't issued a return. 

What I do know on many properties is Wells Fargo or some bank has it, they hire a service company who does almost nothing except bid. Then it sells on the open market and another company buys it. They have their own service company. Then they call me. I almost ALWAYS do the lock change. At that time I take complete property condition pics. I keep those on file for any bids they ask for down the road. If too much time elapses I go back and visit the property before placing a bid. I spend a lot of time on my Harley just riding around looking at properties.


----------



## RobertMaeSolutions (Jul 24, 2017)

Good afternoon,

Are you still in need of a processor?


----------



## REPAIRPRO30 (Feb 24, 2017)

I used to work for a Medium size vendor when I began working there we were 5 employees , 1 year later we were 15 then 1.5 years 20 people. The owner was super happy the office full of people, 1 person per account. We were confident 1 person per account should provided within 100 % attention to only 1 account and response everything whiting minutes like emails. But the way nationals are treating us Vendors now and the pricing they wants us to complete things for. They don't deserve this type of attention anymore. The same way they make you wait for your check for sometimes up to 90 days, emails response 5 days or sometimes never, We the vendors should do the same make them wait. I left the place and open my own company when I saw the kind of money you can make vs working as a processor. The owner from the placed I used to work now has 4 employees almost closing down the business for over hiring people payroll vs money coming in . I have a partner each of us has 4 accounts. Someone good and fast should be able to handle 4 nationals, of course I work late at night some days. I began slowly to stop working for some nationals since their pricing is getting to the point of . Remove 128 sf of drywall and insulation for $50.00. And slowly began working in private homes, minor repairs, bathroom remodel, kitchen cabinets you name it, 50 % in front and 50% at the end of the project.


----------



## FSMsuperhero (Jul 10, 2017)

I would be willing to help. Please provide me more details.


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

are you an advertiser here? 

a lot of spam about your #updating #company


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Seth,

Can you make it to an appointment in St Louis?


----------

